# cuttlefish bone for dragon



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

hi i read somewhere that you can give cuttlefish to dragons as part of their calcium requirements (not replacing nutrobal and other suppliments)just wondering if i cut it up or will they just bite into it thanks richard:notworthy:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

you would have to grind it to a powder and dust with it as you would calcium, dont know how well it would cling to insects though


----------



## animalmad69 (Nov 2, 2010)

hi, i use a knife to scrape it on to the food, as for circkets i gut load them with circket food that has calcuim in it..


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

I've used it a fair bit over the years.. Particularly with beardies but now also sometimes with my ackies and storri. I don't know if it's the smell or flavour of it they like but all who've been offered it seem to lick it up or crunch little bits of it! I use normal calcium mostly and obviously nutrobal too but sometimes I also scrape some cuttlefish off with a knife over the food items and they seem to sniff it out munch away at it happily. I forgot to add it to the scrambled egg for the ackies the other week so opened the viv and sprinkled it in the dish, little bits fell outside of the dish and one of the ackies sniffed them out and ate them!


----------

